# Greenville Creek float?



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I've not found much on this creek but I'm wondering if this creek is "kayakable" for little fishing float? I'm not looking for anyone to revel they're secret fishing holes (trust me, I would not either  ) but I don't want to waste time hauling the yak out to some water I can't use it in. I'm looking somewhere east of Greenville. 

The main thing is I need to be able to paddle against the current without much issues since I can't have a separate vehicle at a take out point. If anyone has other suggestions of places within hour so of Dayton where current is not bad to paddle against, that'll be cool and appreciated. I don't mind lake fishing but I do miss river fishing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you discovered the Stillwater?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya know, I only live 10 minutes from the Stillwater but I keep forgetting about it.  (ignore the fact Greenville flows into it). Any suggestions for launch points (or at least sections to avoid)?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

No offense, but I just spent 10 seconds typing "Stillwater River Ohio" into the Bing search engine and out of the first page of results. like 50% of them are maps, guides, and articles on wherer to float and fish.

No, I don't have any suggestions on launch points. Maybe put just a whiff of effort into it...


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Forgive me for asking but this thread was ORIGINALLY for Greenville Creek anyways, just sidetrack with the Stillwater. All you have to say is "I normally don't fish that river" or "This spot is not too bad, avoid this area". 

I've done LOTS and LOTS of research fishing this area and this is the FIRST time I've asked on a specific body of water. So please, don't give me the "put forth the effort".


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

if your wanting to paddle upstream, then Greenville is not your place, to much riffle pool, riffle pool and the stream is fairly fast moving in most places. I wade it a lot and a yak would work for a thru float but there will still be a fair amount of work getting in and out out as many of the riffles in summer are very rocky and not very passable without getting out. 

In the area you could put in on the stillwater at the old canoe livery/park at st rt 571 ( West Milton) and paddle up to the old dam, lots of folks do this and pretty good fishing there.

Salmonid


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can put in upstream of the bears mill store on the Greenville creek you will be able to yak around for awhile, the dam they have at bears mill stops the flow pretty good and it's almost like a giant pond up there all the way to the golf course, and some good fish to be caught. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

FishermanMurph said:


> I've done LOTS and LOTS of research fishing this area and this is the FIRST time I've asked on a specific body of water. So please, don't give me the "put forth the effort".


Maybe our definition of "lots" is different, if you have zero awareness of a good fishing flow 10 minutes from your house...
Research, to me, is actually leaving the computer, driving to the creek with my kayak, find a bridge, and drop in. "LOTS and LOTS" of research would be doing that for every flow, every bridge crossing within an hour of my house.

And any info on a creek as small as Greenville would be essentially giving up a honey hole. I live an hour and a half from it and I know several spots where a guy can solo kayak. I'd just never in a million years give them up on a public internet site, or be so brash as to ask for them from strangers.

You can solo paddle ANY creek. Get 8 feet of dock rope, and when the creek gets too shallow to paddle, simply wade upstream with the kayak attached behind you....until the next pool, etc...
If you get there and it's WAY, WAY too shallow to paddle. leave the yak on a sand bar and keep wading, or abort and fdrive to the next bridge.

Different strokes I suppose...


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey murph man,
I asked a similar question on here not too long ago and being new to the yaking couldn't figure out why no one would give me a hand with this specific subject. So what I did was took a Saturday on one of those 90 deg days put my yak on the vehicle and drove to the flow. I ended up working harder than I have in a long time dragging my yak through places most people would have stayed clear from. I ended up putting in at 3 or 4 different places paddling and dragging up stream for miles while sweating my %#} off. And what I found was some beautiful stretches with with a few fish to be had at each one. I now kind of understand why I could not get anyone to offer good advise with this as I don't think there is anything anyone could donto get me to post that info on a public forum. 
At the end of that day I felt a satisfaction that is almost indescribable. There's a group of great guys here that have helped me out alot when it comes to the fundamentals Of floating and it's much appreciated but i have learned that small and local flows are a sensitive subject which I have recently learned is completely understandable.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said, but he said it nicer than me. 
Sorry dude, I'm a crankyass mofo right now. Mad at the world as I get dressed for another funeral of a paddling friend...
Sucks ass is what it does.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Salmonid and young-gun-fisher. I don't mind wading around in shorts during the heat of the summer (I've found some good fishing holes only the adventures fisherman will find  ) and I'll check out that dam to put the yak in. 
lotaluck, I've done this several times but this creek is hour away from me one way and with today's gas, like to make sure it's worth the extra gas usage to throw the yak on the car (like I mentioned, don't want to know anyone's secret holes cause I don't blame them for keeping it secret). I think I'm set on going up there on a hot day and wadeing around for the day. I do think ya for the reply though.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

In the spirit of apology: when the water gets up just a tad above summer pool, it's worth the drive.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> In the spirit of apology: when the water gets up just a tad above summer pool, it's worth the drive.


Accepted but if I ever see ya out on the water.....I'm sooooo outfishing you. 

Back to more important things, day dreaming about fishing when I should be getting ready for work.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

FishermanMurph said:


> Accepted but if I ever see ya out on the water.....I'm sooooo outfishing you.
> 
> Back to more important things, day dreaming about fishing when I should be getting ready for work.


Fair enough, that would seem quid pro quo.


----------

